# Cullinan Park



## Gator_Nutz

I went out this morning for just a bit. I couldn't go the whole weekend without at least shooting something. This park is a few miles up Hwy 6 and at times can have a lot of bird action. Today, not so much. It was still nice to get out and actuate the shutter.


----------



## sandybottom

Ok, where is this park located? I like the close up one of the turtle. How did you do that? Did you lay down on the pier to get that shot?


----------



## Gator_Nutz

The park is south on hwy 6, just north of the Sugarland airport. I have been a few times and there never seems to be a lot of people there. It's always been nice and quiet when I was there.
The tortoise had just come out of the woods by the parking lot where my truck was. I was packing up to go home when I saw him/her. I laid down on my belly on the sidewalk to get that shot. 
Here is one more water lilly that I particularly liked. There is also an observation tower that is really cool.


----------



## sandybottom

Cool-I'll have to check it out when I finish up with my Stafford run. Those water lillies are pretty. I saw some at BBSP when I went a couple of weeks ago. I have a bunch of pictures of them too.


----------



## labanc

Second shot is my fav.


----------



## Captain Mike

Great stuff James...The second is my favorite also....


----------



## Ibeafireman

I like the first one and the turtle the best. Mr. turtle does not seem to happy with you...lol


----------



## stargazer

Good ones James. Ive passed by there but never have stopped.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Nice shots James. You did a great job with what looks to be pretty harsh midday lighting. I really like the composition on these. The first one is my favorite because of the different layers of tones from the shadows under the dock, to the dock. the dock reflections, to reflections mid pond. You did a great job balancing them all together. Great shadow detail.


----------



## The Machine

I love the photos, keep on taking and share the pics.


----------



## richg99

Number TWO is STUNNING! Best flower shot I've seen....

Rich


----------

